# Blower Not working on Jotul GF 300



## Tinley (Nov 14, 2019)

The blower doesn't work on our Jotul GF 300 and I'm not sure if it ever has since we purchased the house.

I noticed in the manual its somewhat controlled by  a Snapstat, below is a portion from the manual on the blower:







The wiring diagram doesn't look correct to me.  If I understand the operation of the switch, if you placed it into the Manual position wouldn't it bypass the snapstat and supply power to the blower motor.  Whereas if you placed the switch in the Auto position, power would only be supplied to the blower motor if the snapstat was satisfied as well.  Shouldn't the labels "Manual" and "Auto" below the switch in the diagram above be reversed?

How can I test the blower motor?

How can I test the snapstat?


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 14, 2019)

If you can see the snap stat,  heat it up with a lighter. Don’t burn it up, just some of the flame is all it takes. It will literally snap when it’s hot enough. Make sure you don’t touch the wire connections on anything when you pull it down.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 16, 2019)

You should be able to remove the wires from the Snapdisk & connect them with a jumper to test the blower...


----------



## Tinley (Nov 17, 2019)

Sorry guys I've been away for a while and it will be a few days before I can give the suggestions  a try.

Thanks for replying!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 19, 2019)

The Manual & Auto labeling on the diagram IS incorrect.


----------



## Tinley (Nov 19, 2019)

DAKSY said:


> The Manual & Auto labeling on the diagram IS incorrect.


Thanks for confirming, I thought so, I'm still away so not able to do any troubleshooting.


----------

